# who what when where how



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys, new to the forum. I was wondering if somebody could give me a breakdown of what type of fish are hitting at different times of the year and where would be a good place 2 fish for them. 

Right now its cold...january...what can I expect (hope for) and what can I be looking forward to in the next few months? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

One thing you can look forward to in the next few months is watching all of the false alarms for the first cobia to be caught


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome aboard...

Spend a little while browsing the fishing reports sections. You'll soon have the answers you seek.:thumbsup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on welcome.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Catchin Hell said:


> Welcome aboard...
> 
> Spend a little while browsing the fishing reports sections. You'll soon have the answers you seek.:thumbsup:



+1, just go back to the months you are interested in and read the fishing reports! You will got a more thorough answer by doing that than any way else.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome to PFF. 

As you read through the fishing sections you will find plenty of free advice.
You are in the right place. Cold right now, fish move into warmer water. Still catching reds and trout in shallow water and near grassy places.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! It's never a bad idea to have a bag of popcorn laying around.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Man there is 6 years worth of reports in this forum. Just use the search forum feature under the section you are interested in. That is really the best thing you can do. There will be pictures, places, what bait they were using, what the tide was doing, etc. Good luck! Oh, and welcome to this madness that is called the PFF


----------

